# Princess Lea Gives Birth



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

Today our Lea gave birth to three beautiful puppies. 



As this is the first time my Lea gave birth, I would like to know how should I take care of the pups. 
And one of the pup's foot looks deformed. Pls check the pic below and let me know if its really deformed or it will be ok once it grows up. 



Thanks.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Congrats!

I really dont know anything here to advise you but others will.

In the pic, the right leg does'nt look quite right, is that the one you are talking about? If it is then i dont think it will form properly as is grows & i dont know what to advise on the procedure. On the little info that i have read regarding deformed pups, i dont think you are meant to keep those ones as there could be other problems. I'm not 100% on this but i'm sure others will help you.

Hope all works out


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am bumping this up, cause I really want the people here to help you, they know what to do...


Good/Luck To You!!!
Andrea~


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hope things all work out 

I'm bumping too as I want the more knowledgable ones here to be able to help if they can .....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here is a link to a great web site with info on welping and caring for newborn Maltese puppies. There is a section on caring for the puppies in the list of topics. I hope this will be of help. 

http://www.homestead.com/malteseluv/WhelpingInfo.html


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am very concerned about this one puppy with the foot.. I hope Faye sees this and helps, which I know she will if she sees it...

Andrea~


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Why not take them in to the vet in a little warm basket with the mom and have the vet take a look at them? Baby maltese are prone to so many issues and I think you should sit down with a professional and see what they have to say. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Why not take them in to the vet in a little warm basket with the mom and have the vet take a look at them? Baby maltese are prone to so many issues and I think you should sit down with a professional and see what they have to say. Better safe than sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thats good! Now tell me why didn't I say Vet...








I think my head is stuck up my butt..









Good Advice...I think I was so nervous sbout this puppy, that I forgot to say that..

Andrea~


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I agree about the vet. I would at least call and see what they advise. Maybe they will come out, or can recomend someone that can. I know we have a few vets out here that come to the home. Maybe there is such a thing as a doggie midwife. I would want some information on the little puppy's foot also, I hope it is ok







. I would be a wreck. but if you think about it animals have been giving birth without our help since the beginning of time.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Congrats to momma & babies.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Today our Lea gave birth to three beautiful puppies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your new litter.
From the looks of the picture, it appears that there is malformation in the foot with some pads missing. This may be the only deformity, and, if so the pup will just have to adapt in walking. It's possible that it might have a little limp. Of course, seeing the pup first hand and having a vet check it would be best. When it comes time to find a home for the pups, this is one I would either give away or sell for a minimal amount to cover vet care, etc. 
I would make sure the mom is in a bed with sides and that it is small enough so that the pups can easily stay close to her. As they mature, you can increase the size. Just make sure they all stay close and nurse often.
Good luck with your little ones.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=256673
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Thanks faye.....


----------



## bellasmommy2 (Aug 28, 2006)

Congrats on the births! I hope mom and babies all do well. Definitely get them to the vet and do some major reading ASAP.


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

thank you guys so much. you are a great help. 

the problem is i'm from bangladesh and we dont have any good vets. 

i'm very very worried about the pup's foot. i just dont know what to do.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> thank you guys so much. you are a great help.
> 
> the problem is i'm from bangladesh and we dont have any good vets.
> 
> i'm very very worried about the pup's foot. i just dont know what to do.[/B]


Look around and just do the best you can to find a good one, please do it today!!!


Good Luck To You,
Andrea~


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Hopefully the little guy will be fine.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Maybe i shouldnt say this but...








Why are you breeding if you dont have any knowledge of raising pups?.......
and why are you breeding if you have no vet to look after mum and pups?......
Just asking...no offence meant. IMO you shouldnt be breeding if you have no way to insure the health and safty of the dog. For that matter Im sure you were aware that she was going to have pups and should of been doing your research as to how to take care of those pups before you decided to breed. Third only people that have the correct knowledge of the breed standard and genetics, who also can recive and afford proper vet care, should be breeding. Just IMO.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Maybe i shouldnt say this but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you... I think it's great you said what you did










Andrea~


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Congtatulations on your litter.
You do need to find a good ver if you plan to continue breeding. In the future you may run into a serious problem, such as needing a c-section, etc. Now that you've ventured into breeding, I suggest as much research as you possibly can. There is SO MUCH info on the internet and in books. About 5 years ago I jumped into breeding and have spent so much time readin, reading, reading. I'm always learning new things.

Yes, the right foot looks deformed. However having this pup examed by a vet is the best thing to do. 

I have developed a whelping and breeding web site that is FULL of inormation. If you have any questions, please contact me. I will be more than happy to help. whelping page

Faye is also very educated with breeding.


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

well it as also an accident. i didnt know she mated with another dog (we have a terrier) until she started showing signs. we read an article in a local magazine where it said a small dog starts mating after the age of two and half years, which now i know is crap. as Lea is around 1 yr and seven months we didnt think it would mate with the terrier who is like only a year old. me and my girl friend were out of the country when they mated.

we were very very concered when we learned she was expecting. a vet told us that she wont survive if she gives birth as she's too young. that why my girl friend joined this site and took help. 

im very thankful to guys for the help.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Your puppy with the deformed foot will do just fine. It will learn to walk and not know anything different. The thing you need to look at is where is it coming from? Probably never know. Genetics is really in depth. Thank you for sharing your experience. 
I had a new mama clean one puppy a little too well. She took off the toes on her puppy. Puppy did just fine.
Good luck.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm glad you had the courage to ask for help. 

Maybe now that you know your dogs will mate you will get one of them fixed???
That will prevent any more accidents.


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

Well i've been noticing that Lea has not been drinking water that much and she is not sleeping since giving birth. and she follows my girl friend around where ever she goes. 

one of the pup is always crying and twiching and the other just lays still and sleeps.

i just wish we had some good experts here. 

thank you guys so much.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

> Well i've been noticing that Lea has not been drinking water that much and she is not sleeping since giving birth. and she follows my girl friend around where ever she goes.
> 
> one of the pup is always crying and twiching and the other just lays still and sleeps.
> 
> ...


Is she nursing the puppies? Is the mom eating???


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Faye, you should post something telling people that if your pup goes into heat no matter her age she can become pregnant. I find it odd that people dont realize that pups work in much the same way as us humans work, that is if you start menstrating at ten years old you can have a baby at ten years old. If the testies have dropped on the male no matter his age he can and will breed if given the chance. If im wrong tell me. I know that its not healthy for a pup to have babies till their at least two..I think thats right...but that dosent mean they cant, given the opportunity. Also,dont they have another heat cycle soon after birth or is it soon after they have weaned? If your not careful you could have another litter on the way befor you know it. You should have her and him fixed as soon as possiable. JMO


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wouldn't be so concerned about the foot as much as other underlying problems which may or may not
accompany this defect. Have you checked the roof of their mouths for clefts? What a shame you 
do not have a vet to go to. Are they all nursing okay? I think maybe you misread info on when a female
can breed. It was probably referring to when a dog SHOULD be bred, not what age it can happen.
Once a female comes in season it can get pregnant.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Well i've been noticing that Lea has not been drinking water that much and she is not sleeping since giving birth. and she follows my girl friend around where ever she goes.
> 
> one of the pup is always crying and twiching and the other just lays still and sleeps.
> 
> ...


Gosh, your story is breaking my heart. Did you see the info in the link I posted earlier?

I checked on Google and found some info. There apparently is a Bangladesh Journal of Veterinary Medicine. If you could find a copy of it maybe there are some vet's names in it you could contact. 

Here is a link to vets but these two specialize in livestock. Perhaps you could contact them and see if they have a referral of a vet for your Malts: http://www.aphca.org/about/member.html

There is a Bangladesh Agricultural University. Perhaps they have a veterinary program and can help you or refer you.

In my research I can see that vet care in Bangladesh is hard to come by. Here is an article by a US vet and his experience there:
http://www.rotarnet.com.au/magazine/articl...uary2002/6.html

Here is another article:
http://www.thedailystar.net/magazine/2005/10/04/venture.htm

Apparently vet care is hard to find there ... you are right. Here is a quote from this site:
http://www.ediplomat.com/np/post_reports/pr_bd.htm

"One or two local veterinarians are available, although their skills are limited and no diagnostic facilities for pets exist in-country. Try to have as much preventive care done on your pet before coming, which for dogs would include testing for heartworm. Bring a leash and all other pet supplies, including a good quantity of medicated flea shampoo and deworming medicine. The commissary stocks some dry and canned pet food and some kitty litter."

I'm so worried about your Malt and the babies.... Please try some of my links and maybe something will lead you to some veterinary help.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=257528
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sher, You are so sweet, and I am sure these will help...Andrea~


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

lea is eating properly. she stays with them most of the time. for the last 6 hrs everytime we touch the puppies she starts crying. it didnt happen before. i cant tell if she's feeding them or not. its too diccicult to see. 

how would i know if the pup are taking the milk and they are full?


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

> Your puppy with the deformed foot will do just fine. It will learn to walk and not know anything different. The thing you need to look at is where is it coming from? Probably never know. Genetics is really in depth. Thank you for sharing your experience.
> I had a new mama clean one puppy a little too well. She took off the toes on her puppy. Puppy did just fine.
> Good luck.[/B]


Oh my goodness Tina! I know that I do not have the stamina needed to breed. At least not now. You must have been heartbroken! Edited: I am sorry, I just reread this. You said that you knew a mama that did that. Not that it was one of yours. Still, it is horrible to think about.


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

thank you so much. the nemes of the vets you provided, they are no good. they are heart less ppl. the only think the care about is money. 

i wish doctor brian vale starts the hospital. i'm willing to help him.

the only thing i can do is pray. im really scared.




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=257528
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll say a prayer for you.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I hope everything works out for you, give your babies a hug from us


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

thanks, i really need that now.



> I'll say a prayer for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I really hope you get the help you need for the pups and for Lea too..
Please keep us posted..


Andrea~


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

some new pics of the pups.







pls pray for their wel being. thanks.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I will give a little pray for your pups. I also wanted to let you know, it's ok. You didn't realize your dog could get pregnant, we all have to learn somehow and I am just glad that you came her to SM to learn. I hope your little ones are up and running in no time. Are you planning on keeping pups? I have three dogs but everytime I see a puppy I think, One more? then my hubby knocks some sense into me









good luck
Amber


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!! I am really worried/upset about the puppy's foot though...







I really hope that it is just a bad picture, and i agree that you should get a vet's opinion.......GOOD LUCK


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I will give a little pray for your pups. I also wanted to let you know, it's ok. You didn't realize your dog could get pregnant, we all have to learn somehow and I am just glad that you came her to SM to learn. I hope your little ones are up and running in no time. Are you planning on keeping pups? I have three dogs but everytime I see a puppy I think, One more? then my hubby knocks some sense into me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. It's o.k. What's done is done. Weather you have knowledge of breeding pups, or know anything about gentics and standard doesn't really matter right now.* FACT IS the babies are here and you did the right thing by coming here to ask for help and advice. *

I hope and pray that everything turns out well for Lea and her babies. When she is well enough get her fixed.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

None of us are perfect, and accidents do happen. It's just a shame that it was with your dog, and now you have the three pups to care for. OK, now, let's see what we can do to make it work for you.
I would take the mom and sit down with her in the floor. Put the pups up to the tits one at a time and see if they latch on. You should see them attach. If you don't, open their mouth and put it on the tit. If they seem to have problems wanting it, put a little (drop or two) of honey or syrup on the tit. This will help them start the sucking. I suspect that they are feeding from the mom, otherwise, they would probably not be alive today. A mom lays with the babies and sleeps a lot the first few days. She will clean their little bottoms inbetween the feedings. I place the food and water close enough so that she can get to it without getting away from the babies. The plastic box I use for newborn pups and mom is about 15 inches by 18 inches. Some moms like a warm mat in the bottom, and some won't tolerate it. For those who won't, I make sure the room is warm. The temperature should be around 85 degrees for the first few days. If you do not see the pups eating at all, then you might need to get some milk to feed them. Can you get goat's milk? I feed mine with a syringe. I slowly do this, and a new born will take two or three ounces ever couple hours, if the mom is not feeding. If you do not think she has any milk, let me know, and I can send you some formulas to fix for her to help her milk come in. 
When I have a new mom I am unsure of, I stay with her almost constantly for the first week or so. These little ones need to eat often. 
If you have questions, you can send me a PM, or I will check the thread often to see if you post questions.
You are not the first one who has gone through this. You did the right thing to ask for help. We will all be praying for you and your pups.
Hey, and I've been doing this for years (had my first litter of dogs over 25 years ago), and I still get scared at times.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> None of us are perfect, and accidents do happen. It's just a shame that it was with your dog, and now you have the three pups to care for. OK, now, let's see what we can do to make it work for you.
> I would take the mom and sit down with her in the floor. Put the pups up to the tits one at a time and see if they latch on. You should see them attach. If you don't, open their mouth and put it on the tit. If they seem to have problems wanting it, put a little (drop or two) of honey or syrup on the tit. This will help them start the sucking. I suspect that they are feeding from the mom, otherwise, they would probably not be alive today. A mom lays with the babies and sleeps a lot the first few days. She will clean their little bottoms inbetween the feedings. I place the food and water close enough so that she can get to it without getting away from the babies. The plastic box I use for newborn pups and mom is about 15 inches by 18 inches. Some moms like a warm mat in the bottom, and some won't tolerate it. For those who won't, I make sure the room is warm. The temperature should be around 85 degrees for the first few days. If you do not see the pups eating at all, then you might need to get some milk to feed them. Can you get goat's milk? I feed mine with a syringe. I slowly do this, and a new born will take two or three ounces ever couple hours, if the mom is not feeding. If you do not think she has any milk, let me know, and I can send you some formulas to fix for her to help her milk come in.
> When I have a new mom I am unsure of, I stay with her almost constantly for the first week or so. These little ones need to eat often.
> If you have questions, you can send me a PM, or I will check the thread often to see if you post questions.
> ...












 *YOUR THE BEST !!!!!*


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

> None of us are perfect, and accidents do happen. It's just a shame that it was with your dog, and now you have the three pups to care for. OK, now, let's see what we can do to make it work for you.
> I would take the mom and sit down with her in the floor. Put the pups up to the tits one at a time and see if they latch on. You should see them attach. If you don't, open their mouth and put it on the tit. If they seem to have problems wanting it, put a little (drop or two) of honey or syrup on the tit. This will help them start the sucking. I suspect that they are feeding from the mom, otherwise, they would probably not be alive today. A mom lays with the babies and sleeps a lot the first few days. She will clean their little bottoms inbetween the feedings. I place the food and water close enough so that she can get to it without getting away from the babies. The plastic box I use for newborn pups and mom is about 15 inches by 18 inches. Some moms like a warm mat in the bottom, and some won't tolerate it. For those who won't, I make sure the room is warm. The temperature should be around 85 degrees for the first few days. If you do not see the pups eating at all, then you might need to get some milk to feed them. Can you get goat's milk? I feed mine with a syringe. I slowly do this, and a new born will take two or three ounces ever couple hours, if the mom is not feeding. If you do not think she has any milk, let me know, and I can send you some formulas to fix for her to help her milk come in.
> When I have a new mom I am unsure of, I stay with her almost constantly for the first week or so. These little ones need to eat often.
> If you have questions, you can send me a PM, or I will check the thread often to see if you post questions.
> ...


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

Lea is always with the pup's but she's not sleeping at all. after the delivery she hasn't slept at all. and she keepts panting away, unless the air cooler is turned on. should i keep it turned on? my girl friend has been sleeping beside Lea and the pups on the floor. the one with the deformed foot doesnt stop crying at all. 

she's taking food but not drinking water.

its 6 am here and im still awake. too scared to sleep. 





> A mom lays with the babies and sleeps a lot the first few days. She will clean their little bottoms inbetween the feedings. I place the food and water close enough so that she can get to it without getting away from the babies. The plastic box I use for newborn pups and mom is about 15 inches by 18 inches. Some moms like a warm mat in the bottom, and some won't tolerate it. For those who won't, I make sure the room is warm. The temperature should be around 85 degrees for the first few[/B]


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Did you do what Faye suggested to make sure the puppies are eating? Are the puppies twitching when they sleep? Is the puppy with the deformed foot eating or just constantly crying?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on your new pups.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Lea is always with the pup's but she's not sleeping at all. after the delivery she hasn't slept at all. and she keepts panting away, unless the air cooler is turned on. should i keep it turned on? my girl friend has been sleeping beside Lea and the pups on the floor. the one with the deformed foot doesnt stop crying at all.
> 
> she's taking food but not drinking water.
> 
> its 6 am here and im still awake. too scared to sleep.[/B]


I read on the link I posted earlier that it is important for the mother to drink water. Here is the link again:
http://www.homestead.com/malteseluv/Whelpi...html#anchor_173

Here is some information from the link:

What is a Healthy pup - A Healthy pup feels warm, and has a full belly of milk. He twitches and never lies perfectly still. (Activated sleep) - The muscles are getting stronger during activated sleep.

A Puppy in trouble will feel cold to the touch. Lays limp and refuses to nurse. This puppy needs your assistance in hope for survival.

Colic Puppy - A Colic puppy scream in pain for days. I found giving a puppy plain yogurt helps ease a colic puppy.

Gas - Gas is another culprit for causing a puppy to cry in pain. I give them a few drops Gasex and a lactate intolerance over the counter drug. If all this fails to relieve the puppy, you need to ask your vet for some medication

Make sure the mom has plenty of water at all times. Some will drink quite a bit and that it good .. it helps with the milk. Aslo feed her as soon as she is finished having her puppies. She needs to drink and eat more during this time to help produce milk. We feed our moms extra meals while they are nursing.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

congrats on lea and her beautiful puppies...
just reading through and wanted to see how they are and how mommy lea is?


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh dear...I have no advice to offer but I am praying for you, for little Lea, and for her tiny new babies. Faye (HappyB) has given you some very good advice which will hopefully help your pups along. Hugs and prayers to you and these babies


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Congratulations to Mom and babies!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I pray all is well with mom and babies







Congratulations of the pups


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

congrats on your puppies







..they are very lucky to have someone like you that is very concerned about their wellbeing. just read as much info on this sites people have posted! i think its sad that your country does not have vets- we really take that for granted.


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

well the onw with deformed foot has been crying since 5 am till now (2 pm). and we found a flea/insect on lea's body which has been biting the kids too. they now got black spots on their bodies. and the crying pup is not takeing any milk. 

what should i do now?


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

> well the onw with deformed foot has been crying since 5 am till now (2 pm). and we found a flea/insect on lea's body which has been biting the kids too. they now got black spots on their bodies. and the crying pup is not takeing any milk.
> 
> what should i do now?
> 
> ...


If the puppy isn't taking milk you will need to bottle or tube feed this little one.
DO you have any nutri stat or corn syrup???

Please check out these links.
New puppy Care
tube feeding


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

no. how do i bottle feed? and what do i do about the bites?

thank you so much for helping me.




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=257800
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Because the puppies are so young you should NOT use any flea or tick medication on them. Because they are so close to the mom, do NOT put any medication on the mom either. I'm not exaclty sure what you can do about the bites now. 
You will need to get a puppy nursing bottle. Some breeders like to use syringes, (without the needle of course). You can feed the puppy that way. Did you read the links I sent you????


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

i didint notice the links. sorry. ill try and make the formula. thanks.




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=257800
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Is there anyone in your community that knows about this that can help you??
Maybe you can ask around and find someone who has some experience maybe you will get lucky..
Just a thought..

Good Luck,
Andrea~


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

just checking in this morning to see how the pups are doing. first let me say i don't know anything about flees but since the puppys are so yound would it help to get a flee comb and get rid of the flees you see? then just clean the area were the pups are really well. have you tried giving the puppy gass meds too see if that helps? hang in their your doing the best you can in the situation you are in





































Amber


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

The black spot on the pup is probably the remains the flea left. If it will flake off or move, it isn't a bite. You can take some liquid dishwashing detergent and dab on the bugs on the mom. This will kill them and not hurt the pups. You will just have to catch the bug where it is moving and put a little in that spot to cover the bug. Do not do this on the mom's stomach, just her back.


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

this is what happened after the bites




this is really heart breaking.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> this is what happened after the bites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't necessarily happen after a bite. It's is something the flea discharges, maybe poo. It won't hurt the pups, so don't worry about that at such a young age.

Here is a recipe for a natural Flea repellent:
Take a BIG fat lemon (the more rind the better) and slice it paper 
thin. Put in a bowl with a tablespoon of crushed rosemary leaves (or 
a 6 inch sprig of fresh). Pour over with a quart of hot, near 
boiling water. Let steep overnight. Strain and put into a large 
spray bottle. Keep in fridge. Shake well before applying. 
The d-lemeone in this spray along with the rosemary oil will give 
your dog a beautiful shiny coat and keep fleas and other bugs 
away .. including mosquitoes, so you get extra heartworm protection. 
If your dog has dry skin or allergies add a teaspoon of tea tree oil 
and a tablespoon of Aloe pulp. Use the spray at least twice a week 
to keep the scent on the coat to repel bugs, and spray it around 
your doors and through the carpets. If it's a bad flea time, spray 
daily on the belly and feet to repel them.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

New moms will pant due to hormones. You don't want the room cool or cold. The pups
need to stay warm. 
If the mom isn't staying with them keep the room warm. 
You can always syringe water to the mom if she isn't drinking. Sometimes they get a lazy appetite or thirst and you have to
remind them by syringing.


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

thank you very much for the formula. will make it tomorrow.

thanks to all of you for helping me out so much. 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=257845
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I was thinking maybe we could donate items and send to you. I bet others would be willing to chip in.... I'm not sure about shipping to your country, though and how long it would take.... Or what you might need for your pups....


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

the pups are doing great now. now Lea hasn't been eating except for taking a bit of milk and she is having diarrhoea. what do i do now?

thanks.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> the pups are doing great now. now Lea hasn't been eating except for a bit of milk and she is having diarrhoea. what do i do now?
> 
> thanks.[/B]










HI,
I don't think you should be giving her milk! Just give her water. 



Good-Luck
Andrea~


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

one of the pup's was bleeding too. what do i do now?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> one of the pup's was bleeding too. what do i do now?[/B]



I assume by the pictures, the pup was bleeding on its back. What have you done to get rid of the bugs biting them? I would think this is your problem.
Do not give the mom milk. She needs protein rich food, such a what you would feed puppies. Also, the pups and mom need to be wormed at two to three weeks, and at regular intervals after that. You will need to talk with a vet about this. If you don't worm the pups, they may die.


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

i use the natural flea repellent you gave me. we also found some lice on Lea's body. 

we stopped giving her milk and she's taking protein rich food. 



I assume by the pictures, the pup was bleeding on its back. What have you done to get rid of the bugs biting them? I would think this is your problem.
Do not give the mom milk. She needs protein rich food, such a what you would feed puppies. Also, the pups and mom need to be wormed at two to three weeks, and at regular intervals after that. You will need to talk with a vet about this. If you don't worm the pups, they may die.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Other than the sores on the pups, they look fat and like normal pups. 

Do you have a way to get wormer there from a vet? This is very important. Fleas can cause tapeworms. Round worms are also very common in pups. Breeders start worming their pups as part of routine care at two to three weeks of age.


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

well i checked with my vet and they give this liquid de-wormer which i have giving all my dogs every 2 months. he suggested i give the pups the same thing as well. 

is that a good idea? 

HappyB i dont know how to thank you.


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

as hard as members can try to give sound advice, i think the best thing to do is to ask your vet seeing as we are not professionals. there must be a reputable vet somewhere so you can give the mom and the pups proper care. what about the vet that you receieved the deworming liquid from? sorry if i sound hostile or anything because im not trying to. i just want lea and her pups to receive the best care possible. hope everything works out.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I would seek help from any vet,bad or not, would have to be better than nothing. I feel sure that there must be someone that breeds there in your area that might be able to advise you.If not, perhaps someone in the medical field? It makes me so sad to see this and to know that you need the help and it's not there.I guess you just have to do your best and hope it all works out okay.Good luck.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I would seek help from any vet,bad or not, would have to be better than nothing. I feel sure that there must be someone that breeds there in your area that might be able to advise you.If not, perhaps someone in the medical field? It makes me so sad to see this and to know that you need the help and it's not there.I guess you just have to do your best and hope it all works out okay.Good luck.



You are so right that a vet should be consulted when there are health issues with a pup or dog. 
Since this is a forum for education, there is something that many of you may not be aware of. Many vets do not have experience with whelping and raising pups until they have been out of school and experienced it in the real world. For some, all they have is book "learning" whereas breeders have years of hands on experience with this. Many of us have also sought out experienced vets to partner with to suppliment our knowledge. While I love my vet clinic and my very experienced vet, he has a new vet in the practice who has never done a c-section on her own. The vet before her did his first c-section in the middle of the night with me assisting. He wasn't sure which was the stomach and which was the pup. More and more those of us who strive to do a good job with our breeding program are turning to specialists in this field also. While it is still hard to find a good reproduction vet in many areas of the country, they are becoming more in demand as we work with frozen sperm, implants, and other means to provide you, the consumer, with quality pups.



> i use the natural flea repellent you gave me. we also found some lice on Lea's body.
> 
> we stopped giving her milk and she's taking protein rich food.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I thought you did not have access to a vet. I'm glad to know that you do, and I suggest you take the pups in for him/her to see. We use a liquid wormer here also, except for the Drontal for tapeworms. Panacur and Strongent are two brands often used in a vet practice. I know there are others, but these are the ones I'm most familiar with.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

I hope everything is getting better with princess lea and her pups.


----------



## shabab25 (Jul 22, 2006)

UPDATE ON LEA AND THE PUPS

The pups are doing really good. Now they try and walk. 2 weeks back a vet came to see the pups, and he wanted to spray them with flea/tick repellent. but i didnt allow him to. he was trying his best to take one of the pups away. he was telling me that he can take care of them better and if the pups stay with me they'll end up dead. that was the reason i didnt want to take them to any vets. 

but now they are doing great. they are healthy. 

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND PRAYERS. I COULDN'T HAVE COME SO FAR WITHOUT YOUR HELP AND SUGGESTIONS. THANK YOU.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great news! May they continue to grow and get stronger every day.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so happy to hear that.. I hope luck keeps coming your way!!

Best Wishes,
Andrea~


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

This is the first time I read your post -I don't know how I missed it-, but I am so happy that your pups are doing better


----------

